# Bonekickers, BBC1, Tuesdays



## Pyan (Jul 10, 2008)

Did anyone else watch this? Are you asking yourself "Why?"

Billed by the BBC as


> a thrilling adventure series packed with historical mystery and contemporary relevance,


I personally would describe it as possibly the most unintentionally hilarious programme I've seen this year.

Here's a selection of other views about it...
  First Impressions? by Bonekickers


----------



## iansales (Jul 10, 2008)

It was bobbins. Hard to believe it was dreamt up by Ashley Pharaoh. Some really cringe-worthy dialogue, and a climax that was reached far too easily and was wholly unbelievable. Let's hope it gets better...


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 10, 2008)

Total enjoyable "cheese" So bad it was in fact good.(I hope that makes sense.)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh I don't know. It was total hokum, the actors were stretching themselves - the pieces of the cross did better in places, there were silly plot holes, it felt rushed and some of the 'special' effects were less than special, but it was somehow enjoyable. A nice silly thing to curl up and watch and not have to think about.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

Given who made it, the show could have been far worse: A 21st century "long con" conman is shot/hit by a car and wakes up in the early 14th Century, where he meets a Templar who doesn't play by 21st century rules....


I'm with SJAB: it was such tosh, it was watchable.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 10, 2008)

I watched 25 seconds of it.
Amazing,with the Beeb rep for quality drama.
My teeth still hurt from the gritting


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

So you didn't see the ending where someone (not one of the clever archaeologists, mind you) got round to calling the police, Ben?


(I have to admit that I was also accessing the Chrons while Bonekickers was on - there was no point in wasting 100% of my concentation on the programme.)


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 10, 2008)

er,no

those 25 seconds will scar(e) me for life.

i thought the BBC had quality control


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

You did? How long have you been having these delusions, Ben?


(It's better than ITV, though, e.g. "Primeval", which gives tosh a bad name.)


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> (It's better than ITV, though, e.g. "Primeval", which gives tosh a bad name.)


 
Yeah, I hear the creatures are on strile next year, requesting better scripts, acting etc or they're going back to walking with dinosaurs


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 10, 2008)

I've not watched this yet but am going to upload it on my digi box, as to the creatures on Primeaveal going on strike they are going on strike because they are not happy at the computer generated "hero's" they have to work beside ,they feel they are completley un belivable and poorly rendered, or is that just the whole show


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

it's the characters in Primeval: if the world is under extreme threat, why choose _these_ people when there are about 4 billion people more capable of doing a good job (40 million of them in the UK).


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2008)

What is it about really ?  Some sort historical mystery or some supernatural series ?

Wondering since most BBC shows make the jump east eventually.


I hope though its not as lame as Torchwood.  Despite Spike is in it....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

It's basically a group of archaeologists who through their dig get dragged into an 'adventure' with religious overtones. It seems to want to try and be Indiana Jones with a little more realism and instead misses more than hits. Although entertaining it is not really good at all - it makes the first season of Torchwood look top notch telly..


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not sure it was fantasy.

Spoiler Alert (kind of....)


* I wasn't giving the first episode 100% attention, but I don't think anything strange really happened, not that couldn't be explained by normal science. *


----------



## Connavar (Jul 10, 2008)

Wasnt those guys in Torchwood archaeologists too yeesh.

Too much Indiana Jones lameness without HF for my taste it sounds.

Why does brit tv suck so much with supernatural series ?  Hex proves that point more than anything.

I think i will stick to Wire in the blood,Spooks,Life in mars kind of brit tv shows....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> I'm not sure it was fantasy.
> 
> Spoiler Alert (kind of....)
> 
> ...


 
Ahh perhaps and spoiler alert:


I was going with the whole secret society thing, history twisted to suit the needs of the story (It could be argued that some of the story points were so unreal as to be fantasy!) but the real fntasy element was the girl who got a splinter from the cross in her finger and could suddenly heal the terminally ill. In a story fantasy - if you dragged it into the real world a faith based miracle!!!

I can't bring up some of the not fantasy points that made the show so entertainingly bad, because they are spoilers - but I'll probably watch it next week just to be entertained by it's corniness all over again!

And Connavar don't give up on Torchwood Season 2 is a massive improvement on season one and it gets better and better as it goes along.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

The splinter thing:

* Remission can occur for all sorts of reasons; one as short as described - a day was it? - can easily be accounted for without resort to a miracle. *


----------



## Talysia (Jul 10, 2008)

I missed it, although I'd been meaning to see what it was like. I'll have to see if it's repeated any time, so that I can give a proper opinion, though from what I'm hearing it won't be too much of a hardship if I miss it again...  

Maybe it'll improve.  Doesn't sound like a good first impression, though.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

Talysia said:


> Maybe it'll improve. Doesn't sound like a good first impression, though.


 
It's hard to say whether it will improve, but it _was_ a first episode: trying to show all the main characters; making it as exciting as possible, etc.


And there is a lot of room for improvement....



I'll be trying to see the second episode.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree really, I'm not sure it was fantasy eaither, but it might have been...


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 10, 2008)

Perhaps we can all agree, though, that it wasn't fantastic.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2008)

You will have no arguement whatsoever from me there. (And the biggest tragedy is that I think given a bit of time and effort it could have been)


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2008)

> The excavation of 14th century medieval soldiers alongside Saracen coinage in Somerset leads to the hunt for the True Cross.
> 
> Brilliant archaeologist Dr Gillian Magwilde has a passion for history and a hunger for the truth. She’s aided by her loyal team, forensic expert Dr Ben Ergha, eager new intern Viv Davis and the erudite but disreputable Professor Gregory Parton.



It actually started out okay, a sort of mixture of _Time Team, Da Vinci Code, Indiana Jones, CSI_ and _Scooby Doo_. It tried very hard (but failed) to make Archaeology cool and sexy.

Leaving aside their very precise and accurate C14 results, letting people walk in the trench and excavating bones with metal tools, I began to drift off when I realised how formulaic it was - new young recruit has to be told how to behave when entering dig, yet has a relevant Masters degree; eldest member been around, wears Indiana Jones hat; feisty and brusque female heroine has mother with secret past; secondary hot hunky man hero.

This first episode had a fundamental Christian sect beheading Muslims. There was brainwashing of orphans, right wing fringe politicians, ancient documents that are bound and siting on library shelves (libraries that you can walk into with broadswords and then run out of without security checks!)

Need I go on - like when they started all the aerial acrobatics and then they deliberately set fire to all the ancient crosses. First, would a scientist do that. Second, if they weren't damp from being down the well, then how had they survived anyway?

And after Mr Right White Wing died, everything was okay again. Hello... just because you get rid of the leader there is always a bunch of other loonies to take over - what happened to all the brainwashed orphans?

Sorry, was I talking the plot too seriously? I guess I was.

At least it was better than _Big Brother_.

I read someone say that the only thing in the whole episode that was anything like realistic, was the archaeologists going to the pub at the end.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 11, 2008)

brilliant 'analysis',Dave.
i wish someone had the guts to come up with a series that shies away from the stereotypes

and stereotyped plots


----------



## Dave (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm wondering what branch of science, or what trade or profession they could 'sex up' and make into a drama series next?

Once you just had the simple amateur detective series; then came the police profilers and forensics; then came chefs and gardeners and antique dealers. What next?

The window cleaner, the postman? They solve the crimes they see through windows and letterboxes.

Dan Brown has already done the High Energy Physicist! Neal Stephenson has done the Envrionmental Scientist.


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2008)

Dave said:


> I'm wondering what branch of science, or what trade or profession they could 'sex up' and make into a drama series next?


 
who needs Bonekickers when you have....

Shelfstackers!

Each and every week the cynical, world-weary Supervisor and his team (plucky new Xmas Temp; potty-mouthed DVD specialist; windswept and rugged girl-magnet from the back counter; token part-time totty) uncover a dastardly plot to deprive the world of Coldplay CDs, and must foil the plot and recover the stock before their local rivals (three doors down...). much violence, swearing, and plenty of opportunity for well-placed sound-beds of angsty indie rock.....

this one could run and run.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 11, 2008)

I was going to suggest Quantity Surveyors but thought that, even after sexing up, they wouldn't measure up.


----------



## chopper (Jul 11, 2008)

fortune tellers?

at least they'd know in advance that they wouldn't be getting picked up for a second season.......


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 11, 2008)

my bet was on *Central Heating Man*

imagine the possibilities

the pressure buildup


----------



## jezelf (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh I'm so glad my thoughts have been echoed. It was pretty bad. 




(the rest of this is just a rant...)



I guess it's not aimed at people who could see the plot holes, but that no excuse. I had high expectations, though my inner voice was saying "no chance - it's a BBC drama particularly with an adventurous feel, in a prime time family spot. Its not going to take itself seriously "

I laughed when they tried to say Saracen fellows had to be there because of a few coins - didn't the idea that the crusaders returning from the Holy Land could have had some of the local cash on them cross the mind? Not many academics jump to knee jerk conclusions so that took away any believability I had offered the characters for a start.

Cringed at the trench cut in the shape of a cross and half a dozen camera angles to show it - "hey - look! it's a cross -see what we did there? eh?" Not to mention having the situations where they all explain things they should all know, to each other for the sake of informing the viewer. Or spewing information to authenticate that they are really professionals at their jobs and highly intelligent. Then taking ages to work out who brought the land.

Sighed at the lead female character's mother demise (that there was a tragic back story for a start ( how original) and the reporter asking about her it hitting the 'human' nerve of the tough boss and a fight about to break out. Hey viewer, there's more depth to the character, its a tragic story but I don't want to tell you about it - oh go on then. But I'll let you know over the whole series.

Oh look! A secret cupboard with her search for Excalibur - lets keep the mum's quest alive at least to prove her suicide was for nothing - and probably to discover it was a murder because she was onto something and her mum can't die an undignified death - not the hero's mum. I hope she doesn't find links on either side of her cupboards' walls or it'll be like a spider web in there with that red string.

' The house of my Father there are many Mansions ' . O. K. This is just a personal view, but I interpret that as many religions. Was it meant to ironic? Seemed a poor choice of verse for his cause to me. 

And at the end, typical really - a secret chamber lying undisturbed for centuries sudden has a everyone going for a last minute dash and destroyed in the process. People die, but least not bother about telling the Police - who cares when we can all go down the pub and move on to another scene and forget about them? 

I'm sure the Time Team are cringing too. Especially when that girl yanked out the wood from the dig site - they must have spat out their beer! It felt like it more in common with LoveJoy but with bad scripts, minimal research and over acting. I guess if I was in my early teens I may have liked it. 

My Wife enjoyed it though - she's no where near the grumpy analytical cynic that I can be sometimes. It would be nice to see something with more substance and authenticity that doesn't try too hard.


 I'll give it another go if it's on and I catch it – see if my first impressions are unfounded and them the benefit of the doubt. I always give a second chance....better lower my expectations in the process.

"...and.....reelaaax."


----------



## Dave (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm laughing out loud with your ideas for new BBC drama programmes 

jezlef - you are spot on.


jezelf said:


> I'll give it another go if it's on and I catch it – see if my first impressions are unfounded and them the benefit of the doubt. I always give a second chance....better lower my expectations in the process.


I'm not sure I will give it a second chance. I'll have to be very bored indeed, though I did begin to watch _Torchwood_ just to see how much worse it could get.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 16, 2008)

So here we are, Wednesday morning and last night saw the second episode of the BBC's new series Bonekickers.

Last week the venrable members of the Chrons gave the show a really good welcome so here is the second installment. Was it any better than the first? Be warned some people might consider what follws slightly spoiler-ish!



The episode was called Warriors and dealt withe discovery of what appeared to be the bones of slaves in the Bristol Channel.

I have to admit to being a bit zonked last night, so quite a lot of detail might have slipped by, but it was once again, for me and Mrs Perp enjoyable hokum. (There seemed to be a little bit more supernatural overtones - or was it just drugs?)

And a lot more daft statements. My favourite being about no sword being able to cut through a human wrist in one clean slice - have they never seen a scimitar or katana at work?

And the fact that one of the team seem to be a fountain of knowledge on any given subject matter was a little irksome. There were other little things, but being in a still somewhat dozy state I'll see what everyone else has to say...


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a confession to make: I watched the latter half of this. My wife and son actually think it is good drama 

I had to leave the room before the end though:

I saw they are continuing to steal documents from Libraries without any security, but the History professor "My father wanted me to be an... actor" suddenly turning into John J Rambo was the final straw for me.

Where exactly are they meant to be anyway? Bristol or Bath? Or some fictional place like Holby City?


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2008)

I think if I have my brain removed I might be able to watch this -- watch it that is!

Its bad - poor over acting. The only actor who seems to carry any weight is that guy with the hat. The rest appear to be acting too hard. 
Also as I know something about archeaology I find it so hard to accept when they get basic stuff wrong (also you find a bit of wood at a battlesite and suddently its part of the Cross??? erm battle = blood!) And don't get me started on the dendrochronology!

One can use it as a background, but its not got enough in it for me to watch. Just another poor attempt at some soap/scifi hybrid I think (come on you just know that there will be magic in at least one episode - and I think they are leaving that door open just in case they want to go full magical in season 2 (if they get it!))


----------



## Pyan (Jul 16, 2008)

Perpetual Man said:


> And a lot more daft statements. My favourite being about no sword being able to cut through a human wrist in one clean slice - have they never seen a scimitar or katana at work?



_*And *_we saw one decapitate someone just last week...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 16, 2008)

pyan said:


> _*And *_we saw one decapitate someone just last week...


 
Go lord Pyan, I completely forgot that! (Heads even foggier than I thought)


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2008)

naw its not your head - its just hard to remember stuff when its so bad


----------



## jezelf (Jul 16, 2008)

I missed it. Not that I was actually going to watch it or even remembered about it until now. So sounds like it was a good thing that I did.



Overread said:


> I find it so hard to accept when they get basic stuff wrong


 

It's pretty poor for a drama that is based ( loosely - or I guess 'inspired' ) on fact - or taking an academic subject to a drama - if the characters blab out information that is more as a plot device than factual. It might be a 'bending of the truth' but it could be interpreted as a bit of 'edutainment' for the layperson viewer.

So instead of learning some history and intresting facts that you might only get on Discovery, UK History channel or Time Team, there's the potential there to fold it into the drama. But if it's wrong, then it's a bad teacher.

It justs give those writers to try harder, and research more a bad name.

I have a passing interest in archeaology, so liked the idea of being entertained and learning stuff, but now I wouldn't trust it. I guess I expected too much.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 16, 2008)

My memory suddenly kicked in and reminded me: At the end of last nights show, the good old Beeb announcer said that you could visit the official Bonekickers website to study the history and science behind the episode...

Need I say more?


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually better than last week. And I am convinced it is all tongue in cheek. Taking the micky about lots of things. I mean the line about Ken Livingstone, no one took that seriously did they.

As for the way swords in films and drama, I long ago stopped looking for any realistic use/and or facts concerning them.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 16, 2008)

It also, according to the figures out at present, pulled in an audience of 5.2 million...  If they keep those ratings a second series will follow.


----------



## HappyHippo (Jul 16, 2008)

I had a lovely time watching this with my mum and pulling it to pieces!

They dig up some bones, and some manacles, and instantly they're thinking *SLAVES!!!*

a slight leap in the dark, possibly?

It went from bad to worse, but Hugh Bonneville as the token batty upper crust dude was quality. I also had an entertaining 20 minutes trying to decide if the lead woman had had botox or just couldn't act at all...


----------



## Overread (Jul 16, 2008)

oh I love their jumping to conclusions - that also happen to be right!
Perfect analysis based on about 2 bits of evidence - if only the real thing were this easy


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2008)

The really appalling thing about the actors is that they have all been in much better series. Julie Graham stole the show in _At Home with the Braithwaites_ and Adrian Lester must have fallen on some hard times because he is returning to _Hustle_, which wasn't the same without him.


----------



## jezelf (Jul 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> oh I love their jumping to conclusions - that also happen to be right!
> Perfect analysis based on about 2 bits of evidence - if only the real thing were this easy



Reminds me of StarTrek:The Next Generation. Almost every episode when they are in critical situation they throw in the plot device of;

"...<insert techno-babble here> - it's only a theory might it might just work!..." and guess what....


..but that's another show.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 17, 2008)

Well as was noted yesterday, it does very well in the ratings, and despite me picking holes in it all the time, Mrs Pep. does seem to really enjoy it and three of our drivers are currently sitting around the table talking about how entertained they were by it... so it's certainly entertaining people.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

"...<insert techno-babble here> - it's only a theory might it might just work!..." 

except whilst only a handful of people have any real idea about physics and space - and any light research is way too heavy who don't have an A at A-level maths -- Archeaology is rather simpler and easier to understand 
I can't accept technobabble when its purly and simply wrong - that and I don't like their perfect guesswork (bones + shackes = clearly black slaves!


----------



## jezelf (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry people. I should had said 

"- it's only a theory - but it might just work!..."

bad typing.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 22, 2008)

Bonekickers seems to have achieved the impossible: this week's episode (the third of six) is far, far worse than the previous two.


(To give a flavour: one of the team has to be told that Boadicea is now meant to be called Boudica; it goes downhill from there.)


----------



## Pyan (Jul 22, 2008)

Just watched it, rolling about on the floor, whooping for breath...

The gods alone know what real archaeologists think of this portrayal of their highly technical and painstaking profession...



			
				Ursa said:
			
		

> (To give a flavour: one of the team has to be told that Boadicea is now meant to be called Boudica; it goes downhill from there.)



Ah, but she's the character that asks the stupid questions, so that it can be explained to her, and through her, us...

Mind you, considering that she's supposed to be a _graduate_ in the subject, on her first job, she seems remarkably ignorant about the basics...


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 22, 2008)

It was so bad that, had the present day William Shatner beamed into the cave (dressed as T.J.Hooker, but without a corset) and started making animal shadows on the wall, it would've been a major improvement.



Seriously....


----------



## Pyan (Jul 22, 2008)

Yesss...

Let's see...Trespass, illegal excavation, ignoring instructions from management, concealing finds, destruction of priceless mosaics, not carrying a camera to record said mosaics and preserved Iron Age royalty, failure to record any part of a dig, in fact, jumping to unwarranted conclusions, sexism, inappropriate behaviour, obsessive behaviour...oh, and creation of huge plotholes...

Great work if you can get it!


----------



## mosaix (Jul 22, 2008)

Probably the silliest program currently on TV.


----------



## chopper (Jul 22, 2008)

which is why i watched Jurassic Park 3 instead. a shade more believable, even if William H Macy's 'tache out-acted most of the rest of the cast by itself.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 22, 2008)

wait
there was a _worse_ episode?

excuse me while i get my bearings
they must be around here somewhere


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2008)

I did see it again as my family likes it.  If you suspend all disbelief, and stop trying to imagine that it could actually be reality, then it is an enjoyable hokum. And actually, it is no worse than _The Da Vinci Code_.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahhh the lovely cool warmth of a Wednesday morning, which can only mean one thing - there's been another Bonekicker's the night before.

Just to add to what everyone has put before, that it needs another punch or two, I think it's down and out... (Possible Spoilers)





Dolly's Italian freind faxed/emailed copies of the 17th Century manuscript to him. And when looked at it seemed that there was something eles writtenunderneath the text, something that had never come to light before (if you excuse the pun), and only did in this case beecause it had been scanned and the light of the scan made the old hidden words show up. Is anyone going to scan a priceless historical artifact? Maybe they would but it seems a bit odd to me...

The sword - this is part of the ongoing, gripping (???) story arc running through the season it seems that the writers want to beat us over the head with said weapon, just to make sure we do not forget - not only do we get a mysterious book turning up which as far as this series goes was a good, steryotypical teaser, but then suddenly there's a picture of it in the tunnels as well - almost as if everywhere they go there has to be some reference to the sword.

It seems as though they like to use real historical (hysterical) figures to give the story more bite, but all they do is twist historical events that just wind me up even more... especially as (at a guess) this sword subplot is Excalibur, a legendary weapon if nothing else - why not create pseudo historical characters reality and mythology clash to badly!

I feel as though the show is trying to do Indiana Jones as if it were real and not quite getting it right. There is so many ways this series could be quite good, and keeps missing the mark...

When the two trapped archaelogists were looking down the tunnel at the 'grenade' minefield, it could have been so much better if they'd just run, slightly delayed explosions and collapsing roof behind them... (or on them)

Sigh, finally Pyan mentioned the destruction of a priceless mosaic... I'm not sure, I love my history and all, but given the situation they were in, I think if it were my life and the only way out was to go through the priceless mosaic I'd have done the same. (That being said I'd have taken a photo or two with my phone first - there might be no signal benath the ground but eh bloody camera would still work!)

Rant Ends


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, it drew an audience of 4.6 million, which conpares quite well with last night's Eastenders  rating of 4.9 million. Add the fact that it is the first week of the school holiday.... so, some folks out there are still watching it and enjoying it....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 23, 2008)

SJAB said:


> Well, it drew an audience of 4.6 million, which conpares quite well with last night's Eastenders rating of 4.9 million. Add the fact that it is the first week of the school holiday.... so, some folks out there are still watching it and enjoying it....


 
A good point and as I've said before my other half really enjoys it, and I find it fun in a it's so bad way...

They were talking about it on the radio this morning as well... so it's getting noticed although I can't decide whether they were for or against it...


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2008)

I just thought it displayed the Firemen of Bath in a poor light. They spent all that time digging through (what? 60ft of rubble?) when all they needed to do was to speak to someone from the site management of the Roman baths, go down in that tunnel and dig up a few feet (they might have even found that "well-hidden" door.) Where the dim girl and old prof were is easily accessible and open to visitors - my son recognised it, though we went there a good few years ago.

I could go on about whether that explosive would be sufficient to cause cracks in the floor like that. Originally, they said it might be an Earthquake. That is the same plot device they have used before - first making something fantastic out to be something reasonable and fairly plausible, then completely changing the reason, but never going back again to explain how it was now still possible.

Or even the crystallised bodies! (Which I expect they were trying to explain as a Petrifying Well like the one at Mother Shipton's Cave, except for the lack of any water.)

But now I'm trying to believe it again, instead of keeping it in that strange alternative reality in which it exists.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh no!
Calamity!
We forgot it was on and missed it last night (29th)! How are we going to cope?


----------



## Pyan (Jul 30, 2008)

Very well, I'd have thought...especially as, unbelievably, it managed to fall short of the sheer quality of the first couple of episodes...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 30, 2008)

You mean it's slipped after being so stunning for it's first few weeks? I did wonder if they could keep the sheer quality up.


----------



## jezelf (Jul 30, 2008)

Perpetual Man said:


> Oh no!
> Calamity!
> We forgot it was on and missed it last night (29th)! How are we going to cope?


 It's repeated on Fridays I think (though might only be on freeview/cable ) if you secretly want to see it   .That's when I saw it the first time. I did see a bit on the one this last week - of them in the caves with the firemen about to blow the place up. 

"Stop! The drilling isn't working....let’s blow it up" (oh no! they had me on the edge of my seat there ....then the quirky guy and the dumb student save them - OH NOO!)

mmm. Every time I watch the news when there is and earthquake and people buried alive, they always seem to try and keep quiet to see if they hear anything. That was my first expectation. So I think you're right, and it's about time to take it a lot less seriously.

I don't bother with the show anymore. I keep forgetting about it anyway. Perpetual Man 's right - it's as if they want to be like an Indiana Jones but keep missing the mark. It's a shame - there's obviously a market for a better produced show. We all seem to want it.

Another thing with dramas like this is the picture quality working against it. Picture quality is pretty damn good nowadays, but it just shows how fake everything can look in a 'drama' like this. - The cave scene is a good example.  Lighting usually looks unnatural half the time - or using CSI style lighting every where to make it look contemporary (though often only aesthetic ) 

There is a blurriness you get on films compared to TV dramas which soften things a bit that helps - might be just me. Subconscious conditioning on what 'works'


----------



## Dave (Jul 30, 2008)

I was out at Football but apparently it was recorded... if I dare! Did no one here actually see it?


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 30, 2008)

It maintained the standard of the previous week's episode.


(It was always somewhat unrealistic to have Jessica Fletcher around when there was a death (or two), but why a bunch of hopeless archaeologists from "Wessex University" should be involved with so many international incidents beats me? It makes Murder She Wrote look like docudrama.)


----------



## jezelf (Jul 30, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> It maintained the standard of the previous week's episode.
> 
> 
> (It was always somewhat unrealistic to have Jessica Fletcher around when there was a death (or two), but why a bunch of hopeless archaeologists from "Wessex University" should be involved with so many international incidents beats me? It makes Murder She Wrote look like docudrama.)




LOL!  yeah you don't want to be associated with those people or you'll turn up dead. What was that other one?  'Rosemary and Thyme'  - the gardener detectives  (see what they did there? ).


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 30, 2008)

And if Rosemary buzzed off, no doubt they'd have a sequel up their sleeve, such as "Thyme Traveller" - perhaps, for one week only, getting some of the more ignorant amongst the Dr Who audience to watch.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Wessex Uni????????????????


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 30, 2008)

Be careful what you say, Ben. I live in Hardy's Wessex.


But yes, I think Wessex Uni's where there meant to "work".


----------



## Pyan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wessex Archaeology*, on the other hand, is one of the biggest and most respectable heritage investigative organisations in the country....I wonder how they feel about the producers of this tosh using a remarkably similar name?....

Wessex Archaeology
YouTube - Wessex Archaeology's Channel


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 30, 2008)

I imagine that some of those who work there feel sick to their stomachs, Py; and who could blame them?



I'd guess that, like me, the writers of Boneheaded had no idea Wessex Archaeology existed: but they really should have checked.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Jul 30, 2008)

i didn't say anything

i asked

i thought i knew all the UK Universities


----------



## jezelf (Jul 30, 2008)

how long until they have a notice saying 

"NO. We are not affiliated with the BBC drama 'Bonekickers' !!!!" ???



"Thyme Traveller" LOL - I can see it now .... "Felicity Kendell as a horticulturist adventurer in her very own Glass-house Tardis, weeding out the wild evil that has been seeded across the universe!"  *ahem* apologies for the puns.

actually it has been thought of already... (of sorts)

 "Felicity Kendall of The Good Life fame will  also be included in the show as a senile,  but somehow sexy, old [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]wellingtons[/FONT][/FONT]-clad  environmentalist lady who helps the Doctor to save  the planet from destruction by polluters"


----------



## Pyan (Jul 30, 2008)

jezelf said:


> actually it has been thought of already... (of sorts)



ROFL! I'd _*love*_ to see that episode...


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, Ben - I forgot the smilies (again).


----------



## Dave (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, I dared to watch it. Are we seriously meant to believe all three of them were undergraduates together 15 years ago? I guess Ms Magwilde was a mature student then.

But that Viv is the child of Gillian and Ben would be too much!
(sorry I stared but I knew straight away: you did too!)

And what was all that with Lord Voldemort?

I think Wessex University must be an old Polytechnic.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 31, 2008)

Polytunnel, more like, given the hothouse, not to say febrile, environment that it seems to provide.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 25, 2008)

Well after giving us so much entertainment the announcement came from the BBC yesterday that Bonekickers is to be cancelled:

TV.com: BBC1 buries Bonekickers

No other show has entertained us so much, than this one and in some strange way I'm sorry to see it go. Perhaps. Not at all.


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 8, 2009)

As much as I hated this series when it was on, I feel a faint nostalgia for it now.


----------

